# Matte2 & Intense Eyes Palette FOTDs



## stephie06 (Sep 24, 2007)

FACE

Smashbox Photo Primer
MAC Studio Finish Concealer
MAC Studio Tech
Giorgio Armani Micro-fil Powder
MAC Emote Blush
MAC Fleurry Blush

EYES 

MAC Clear Brow Finisher
MAC Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader
UDPP
MAC Greenstroke Paint Pot
MAC Clarity e/s
MAC Poison Pen e/s
MAC Newly Minted e/s (Matte2 shadows are the bomb fo' shizzle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
MAC Nightfish Fluidline
MAC Graphblack Technakohl Liner
Shiseido Base
MAC Plushblack Plushlash

LIPS

MAC Love, Henri l/s
MAC Energy 3D Glass
















Same face products & lippies

EYES

MAC Clear Brow Finisher
MAC Porcelaine/Browning Brow Shader
UDPP
MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot
MAC Holiday '06 Intense Eyes Pallete (all except Smut)
MAC Nightfish Fluidline
MAC Graphblack Technakohl Liner
Shiseido Mascara and Base
















Stay tuned for my video tutorial on this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking <3


----------



## lvgz (Sep 24, 2007)

great looks! how do you like the new formula for mattes? i havent checked them out yet. i believe theyre permanent so i dont think theres a rush though.


----------



## kalest (Sep 24, 2007)

I LOVE both looks! Your eyeliner was done perfectly!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 24, 2007)

OMG! How gorgeous! I love them both, but the second one really knocked my socks off! I cannot wait for the tut! 
You're making me want those darn Matte eyeshadows! Arghhhh!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ooops, forgot to say "love the new hair color!"


----------



## ne0ndice (Sep 24, 2007)

you make me want newly minted even more!


----------



## frocher (Sep 24, 2007)

Lovely, I love the intensity of the first look.


----------



## Mien (Sep 24, 2007)

Both looks are gorgoues! I love your hair in the 2nd look. I wish I started my mac-olism just a little sooner, than that beautiful holoiday palette would have been mine...


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 24, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## pichima (Sep 24, 2007)

Ohh I love the 2nd one!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 24, 2007)

wow they are both gorgeous! i loved the first look, any chance for a tut on it too??


----------



## allan_willb (Sep 24, 2007)

i love blue =)


----------



## Hilly (Sep 24, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## entipy (Sep 24, 2007)

Very pretty! I really like that second one.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 24, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous!!! I really like the second look!!!*~*


----------



## moonsugar7 (Sep 24, 2007)

So pretty!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 24, 2007)

both looks r very pretty 
I'm lovin the new matte2 shawdows as well


----------



## n_c (Sep 24, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 24, 2007)

Love the colors!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 24, 2007)

Both look amazing!


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 24, 2007)

My newly minted must be screwy or something because I can NOT get it to be that bright/strong a color. The MUA at the store was wearing it and it was strong like yours but it just won't cooperate for me (maybe I'm having a stupid phase or something). 

Gorgeous looks. What are you doing with your newly minted that I'm not?? Grrr.


----------



## stephie06 (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_great looks! how do you like the new formula for mattes? i havent checked them out yet. i believe theyre permanent so i dont think theres a rush though._

 
i love the new formulas. they really are very soft and buttery feeling. they deposit pigmentation very easily too! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_Ooops, forgot to say "love the new hair color!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww thanks sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_Both looks are gorgoues! I love your hair in the 2nd look. I wish I started my mac-olism just a little sooner, than that beautiful holoiday palette would have been mine..._

 
i actually found this palette at a CCO.... i didn't start buying MAC until January 07.... then my next purchase was in April or May i believe.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_wow they are both gorgeous! i loved the first look, any chance for a tut on it too??_

 
sure, i'll get on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *komischkatze* 

 
_My newly minted must be screwy or something because I can NOT get it to be that bright/strong a color. The MUA at the store was wearing it and it was strong like yours but it just won't cooperate for me (maybe I'm having a stupid phase or something). 

Gorgeous looks. What are you doing with your newly minted that I'm not?? Grrr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
did you try using a base for it? i know that's a dumb question, but it never hurts to ask right


----------



## komischkatze (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_did you try using a base for it? i know that's a dumb question, but it never hurts to ask right _

 
Yeah, I was trying it with my paint pots (I have rubenesque and indianwood and tried both just on principle; I'm sure it would look somewhat better with a greenish base color but you work with what you've got!) but apparently that's just not going to cut it. It does show somewhat, but it's got a really faded look that puzzles me. I tried it dry and wet with pretty much the same results. I'll have to experiment more when I go home today, but it's thwarted me so far. I've never had a MAC e/s be this stubborn! The other Matte2 shadows I got are great, but this one...


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 24, 2007)

wow love it


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 24, 2007)

Very pretty!! I LOVE that 1st look


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 24, 2007)

gorgeous looks, how are you liking the new mascara? i purchased it and my MA put it on me at the store and it was really nice but i havent actually played with it since i got it. it looks really nice on you


----------



## maggiep07 (Sep 25, 2007)

damnit! i didn't want to buy anything from matte2, but you have changed my mind! i wanted to save for mcqueen but that obviously isn't happening... those colors are hot!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 25, 2007)

Extremely, very pretty!!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 25, 2007)

You look incredible Stephanie! Newly Minted looks hot on you, I'm glad you like the new Matte2 e/s!!!
2nd look is equally beautiful, love the color placements & can't wait to see the video tut!!


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking of buying newly minted and poison pen from the collection and you have just confirmed the brilliance of my decision!  great looks - loved them both - always happy to see people be bold with color!


----------



## lanise1328 (Sep 25, 2007)

Love it. I really love the colors.


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ewww, me like.  Very pretty....


----------



## gummibalu (Apr 7, 2008)

love the first look


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 7, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 11, 2008)

niiiice


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 11, 2008)

beautiful looks


----------



## aziza (Apr 11, 2008)

I am in love with the first look! The blending is perfect! I haven't bought e/s in a while but I really want the Matte2 shadows.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 12, 2008)

These are both awesome!!


----------

